# I got a horse!!!!



## Hailee's Herd (Oct 5, 2007)

I finally got a really good horse!!! She is really great. 10 yr old paint, right now we are boarding her up until May when we will bring her home. I rode her last night and she did great. I thought I would just stop in and show you some pics. I was too excited not to show you all:
http://i399.photobucket.com/albums/pp80 ... es3051.jpg
http://i399.photobucket.com/albums/pp80 ... es3055.jpg
http://i399.photobucket.com/albums/pp80 ... es3048.jpg
http://i399.photobucket.com/albums/pp80 ... es3043.jpg

(oh my goodness, this is my 1000 post!)


----------



## goatiegurl*Oh (Nov 11, 2007)

Congratulations, she's pretty


----------



## StaceyRosado (Oct 5, 2007)

oh my she is beautiful!!!! Gorgeous. 


PS can you resize the pictures please


----------



## toth boer goats (Jul 20, 2008)

What a beautiful horse...I love her....


----------



## Hailee's Herd (Oct 5, 2007)

sorry Stacey!!! I'm on it right now. 
Thanks


----------



## Victoria (Dec 20, 2008)

Hailee, she is so pretty!
I love her eyes, so soft and sweet looking!


----------



## KW Farms (Jun 21, 2008)

What a beautiful girl. Congrats!! So what are your plans for her???


----------



## Crissa (Oct 7, 2007)

She's GORGEOUS! I'm so glad you're getting a good horse! :horse:


----------



## StaceyRosado (Oct 5, 2007)

well I think it is a wonderful way to honor your 1,000th post :greengrin:


----------



## kelebek (Oct 5, 2007)

Oh my gosh - that horse is beautiful!! Congrats!


----------



## PiccoloGoat (Sep 10, 2008)

She's so cute!
Good Luck with her


----------



## sweetgoats (Oct 18, 2007)

That last picture of her and her face shows she is a very beautiful horse and she looks just so sweet.

Congratulations. :clap: :stars:


----------



## eliya (Nov 20, 2007)

BEAUTIFUL horse! She looks like a real sweetheart. She has such a sweet face. I noticed the neat marking on her neck (Right side) - it looks like an up-side-down front half of a horse.

Congratulations on the new horse!! :leap:


----------



## Muddy Creek Farm (Oct 5, 2007)

She is gorgeous! Oh!!! I really like her!!!! I love her markings too! CONGRATS! What's that beautiful girl's name?


----------



## MissMM (Oct 22, 2007)

Such a beautiful horse and very "kind" eyes. Congratulations! I hope you have a lot of fun together!


----------



## Hailee's Herd (Oct 5, 2007)

Thanks so much everyone!!! She is so sweet.  :grouphug: 
Her registered name is Lil Red Painted Robin, but the person we got her from named her Rain for short so I am just leaving it as that. I plan to use her for trail riding when we get her back to our house. 
thanks for all the sweet comments


----------



## Amos (Oct 2, 2008)

Shes beautiful! :drool: 

Eliya, your right, thats so cool!


----------



## liz (Oct 5, 2007)

O my what a pretty girl! She looks as though she lives to please, she has such a gentle look to her eyes. I think you have found a very sweet girl. Congratulations.


----------

